# Can I use 28 LEDs 14,000K Super Full Spectrum



## ericreinhardt (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi I upgraded my coral life bio cube 29 lighting to Steves LEDs which is 28 LEDs - 14,000K Super Full Spectrum. I want to change over to freshwater planted aquarium. Would this lighting be good.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

14000K is in the blue side. It can be used, but would probably not look very natural. 4000K - 8000K is more suitable.


----------

